# Laval Police Officer Killed in the line of duty



## Blackhorse7 (15 Dec 2005)

Another officer killed in the line of duty... A 25 year old Laval Police Officer was shot three times in the stomach, though a door with a high powered rifle.  Her partner dragged her off to safety, and the cavalry (ERT) responded.  The gunman surrendered after several hours.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (15 Dec 2005)

Yup, another parole board winner.......sleep well officer.


----------



## silverbach (15 Dec 2005)

you got the name o fthe police officer


----------



## George Wallace (15 Dec 2005)

25 year old Constable Valerie Gignac.


http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20051215/police_shooting_051215/20051215?hub=TopStories


----------



## CBH99 (15 Dec 2005)

Rest in Peace, officer.

I hope the guy really gets whats coming to em'.

Not to get off topic or anything, and no disrespect intended, but for those of you sport shooters out there - this is just going to reinforce the Liberal's plan to ban handguns.  (Even though it wasn't done with a handgun, "gun violence" in general is now under increased scrutiny.)


----------



## George Wallace (15 Dec 2005)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> Rest in Peace, officer.
> 
> I hope the guy really gets whats coming to em'.
> 
> Not to get off topic or anything, and no disrespect intended, but for those of you sport shooters out there - this is just going to reinforce the Liberal's plan to ban handguns.   (Even though it wasn't done with a handgun, "gun violence" in general is now under increased scrutiny.)



What can you do in a case like this?  What sense would Martin's plan have and what effect really does it have on a case where: 





> According to Montreal newspaper La Presse, a judge had prohibited the suspect from keeping a firearm, but he was reportedly then granted permission to use his rifle during hunting season.


? ? ?


----------



## CBH99 (15 Dec 2005)

Doesn't matter, the plan didn't make a whole lot of sense to begin with.

Anyhow, RIP officer.


----------



## silverbach (15 Dec 2005)

My God...I know her...I'm a defense attroney and I had a couple where she was a witness of the prosecution.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (15 Dec 2005)

Silverbach...

I'm not a friend of anti-gun legislation, and I am senior enough in my law enforcement career to realize that lawyers aren't the enemy (we all are on the same team and have a job to do).  I only ask that you remember her then next time the Crown asks for a firearms prohibition the next time a violent offender gets convicted.

As for the firearms legislation re: handguns, nothing short of level IV hard armour would have saved her.  Remember Mayerthorpe...


----------



## silverbach (15 Dec 2005)

she was a sweet young woman and I am truly sorry that she had to die like this...regardless of my job, she was a very nice person and all of us who knew her will misse her.


----------



## nsmedicman (15 Dec 2005)




----------



## muffin (15 Dec 2005)

Blackhorse7 said:
			
		

> Another officer killed in the line of duty... A 25 year old Laval Police Officer was shot three times in the stomach, though a door with a high powered rifle.  Her partner dragged her off to safety, and the cavalry (ERT) responded.  The gunman surrendered after several hours.



She was so young... what a terrible tragedy. :'(


----------



## Dissident (15 Dec 2005)

RIP troop.


----------



## Thompson_JM (16 Dec 2005)

Rest in Peace Constable.  


I only hope the pathetic Oxygen Thief who is resposible for this gets what he deserves, and not the typical slap on the wrist punishment our system in known for........   

in addition to that, I hope our legal and judicial system wont make this mistake again.


----------



## silverbach (16 Dec 2005)

he'll get life, possibility of parole in 25 years: automatic sentencing for premedited murder.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (16 Dec 2005)

Correction to my initial post...

CBC News is now saying that Cst. Gignac was only hit once.  Three shots were fired from a .338 calibre rifle.  The round that struck Cst. Gignac went through a door, her front ballistic panel, her body, her *back* ballistic panel, and then a wall.  The accused was prohibited from owning firearms, but had been granted an exception through the courts to allow him to possess a firearm when hunting.


----------



## silverbach (16 Dec 2005)

...but he could only use it in the presence of another party, and this firearm was suppose to be at this person's residence.


----------



## WogCpl (16 Dec 2005)

And here i thought that registered firearms couldn't hurt anyone! This nut should have never been allowed a weapon....period. Enforcement of the rules, not more of them!
.338, that poor girl wouldn't have had a chance, regardless of what she was wearing.
RIP


----------



## TCBF (16 Dec 2005)

"he'll get life, possibility of parole in 25 years: automatic sentencing for premedited murder."

- He'll walk.   Medication mixed with drugs and alcohol used to self medicate for abuse suffered as a child at foster/residential school/step home etc etc 'society is to blame' need more funding for bureaucrats to discuss the problem for the next 25 years and research a way to sue the 'big American corporation' that built the gun...

To us, a tragedy - to the justice industry: another industrial accident.   No more - no less.   Just like the Mounties in Mayerthorpe.

Tom


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Dec 2005)

Amen, Brother Tom.....


----------



## WogCpl (16 Dec 2005)

seconded!


----------



## silverbach (16 Dec 2005)

All that started when a judge authorized him to have a gun in certain conditions in a probation order.

I know well that judge; before turning a judge, he was a defense attorney.

Me, as a defense attorney, I can tell you that when I'm in fron tof that judge, I can have pretty much anything I want in terms of sentencing...that's probably why this guy had what he wanted.


----------



## TCBF (16 Dec 2005)

Perhaps you should contact a journalist you trust and let him do a 'justice source who wishes to remain anon.' interview and say " as a defense attorney, I can tell you that when I'm in fron tof that judge, I can have pretty much anything I want in terms of sentencing...that's probably why this guy had what he wanted."

Tom


----------



## George Wallace (16 Dec 2005)

silverbach said:
			
		

> All that started when a judge authorized him to have a gun in certain conditions in a probation order.
> 
> I know well that judge; before turning a judge, he was a defense attorney.
> 
> Me, as a defense attorney, I can tell you that when I'm in fron tof that judge, I can have pretty much anything I want in terms of sentencing...that's probably why this guy had what he wanted.



I wonder if that Judge is now doing some serious re-evaluation of himself?   I hope so.  I hope his self-evaluation will open his eyes a bit.


----------



## silverbach (16 Dec 2005)

I would be ready to bet that someone had to tell him...this guy, I kid you not, is sleeping at times on the bench :boring: :boring: :boring:


----------



## zipperhead_cop (23 Dec 2005)

Gee, is his name Saul Nosanchuk, because he is (or until he retired a couple of months ago) our resident sleeping judge.
And in response to the sleepless comment, No he wont probably bat an eye.  That would mean he put some caring and forethought into his sentance and the amendment of the probation order.  Nothing constructive ever happens until someone gets killed in this field.  

Yes, this will fuel the obnoxious gun haters.


----------

